# 76 Datsun 620 kingcab



## 76 620 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello, Im new to the nissan forum, but I recently bought a datsun 620 runs real strong i belive it has the l20 engine. My question is I bought this thing for the gas mileage primarily but I have been a mini trucker for yrs, primarily luvs and s10s so this motor is new to me. Im only getting about 18 mpg,and drive primarily highway, my 88 suburban is getting 14 mpg, so I assume somthing is wrong? It has a webber carb and all the emission stuff is disconnected. Is 65 mph to fast for a 4 speed or is there some tuning issues? Like I said it runs great but bad mileage and smell gas sometimes? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks -Dan


----------



## jessejames620 (Sep 4, 2009)

i have a 79 620 with the L20B engine and mine runs great aswell haha with a aftermarket carb my guess is that all the emissions control gone with the carb makes it run rich if you can smell gas sometimes just a thought maybe tune up the carb other then that not to much i can help you with. 

jesse


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The carby is probably jetted incorrectly. Someone experienced with weber carbs should be able to sort it. An L20 should be a lot easier on fuel than yours is.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

get rid of the 4spd and drop in a 5spd
agree with pulsar86, rejet the carb (single or dual carbs?)
tuneup lately?? air pressure in the tires? etc, check all the simple stuff


----------



## u20builder (Sep 13, 2007)

*carb jetting and tuning*

Look at your sparkplugs if they are black and sooty your carbs are jetted to rich you want to see a nice tan color on the electrodes. Also check your timing, cap, rotor, and points. If it has points convert it to a electronic ignition. There are several options such as Pertronics available at your local parts store. That L series engine is a great engine and will serve you well.

by the way cool truck


----------

